# male guppy chasing female platy



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok so I added some male guppies and female platys today. One of the male guppies automatically became obsessed with a female platy he keeps rubbing against her like he is trying to mate with her. He isn't really giving her much of a break. I have 3 other female platys and 1 male platy. I have another 5 male guppies. Anyone got any suggestions on what to do I don't want the platy to die of stress.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

get some female guppies, Males will try to mate with anything around.


----------

